# backne after waxing?



## andyc259 (Oct 23, 2009)

hey guys i have a slight problem, unfortunatley i am unlucky enough to have a hairy back but wen i go for waxing nothing i seem to do can stop this breakout on my back .anyone any ideas please. thanks in advance


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

It certainly sounds as if you have sensitive skin that objects to being waxed, and many men have this problem.

I think things will settle with time as it sounds as if you are simply suffering from a reaction to the hair follicles being pulled out.

However, if you develop large spots that are red, painful and have a large whitish head then infection may be present and you should see your doctor or practice nurse for an opinion.

Within two to three days of waxing, these symptoms should have settled, and an antihistamine cream or tablet sometimes helps in these cases.


----------



## andyc259 (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks for ur reply allthough it seems 2 be fine for about a week then it just breaks out have the same problem after shaving my neck and yes they are big ,sore and have white heads and takes forever to get rid of .a friend told me to take aloe vera tablets but dont know if theres any truth in this ?


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

Aloe Vera or witch hazel gel are both great to apply for about a week after waxing. Check that you do not have an allergy to any ingredients in the wax (there are hundreds and some have additives e.g. lavender, chocolate, honey, tea tree) it could simply be the after wax lotion or oil your therapist applies. Ask your Therapist to apply a cold compress immediately after waxing (simply a towel soaked in cold water) to close the follicles to stop bacteria entering. Also make sure that you wear a cotton shirt post wax, no swimming, sunbeds, hot baths, avoid gym/training for 24 hrs too. After about 3 days, exfoliate your skin with a scrub or a loofah to discourage ingrowing hairs.

As I have already said, antihistamine and even a mild hydrocortisone(1%) cream will help with any redness and breakout activity. Have you tried different salons? Not all salons use the same wax/ waxing techniques/ after wax lotions.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

if you're on a cycle, esp with test (or mast/halo/d-bol etc) use finasteride- it will reduce the acne..

Generally, try lasering your hair (not IPL, its NOT the same)- you will NEVER get an ingrown or get acne... its amazing.. and in the long run, as its permanent (well pretty damn close), you will save over waxing over a number of years..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Andy, I've tried everything with waxing and nothing stops it.. 2 days after waxing it looks ok but a little red, then it starts breaking out with white heads which are red and so so sore..

I never get spots usually

tried anti histamines

loads of different types of wax

Savlon

sudocream (prob the best tbh)

Even epilating does the exact same thing, come up in a rash/backne, its horrible mate, now I just go back to trimming with clippers



ausbuilt said:


> Generally, try lasering your hair (not IPL, its NOT the same)- you will NEVER get an ingrown or get acne... its amazing.. and in the long run, as its permanent (well pretty damn close), you will save over waxing over a number of years..


How much does it cost etc?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cost wise, I think London (at least central London) is an utter rip off....

http://mayfairtanningandwaxing.co.uk/services/waxing.html

seems pretty average (they say 3-6 treatments of each area for permanent hair removal).

I started mine in Sydney, and it was basically half of what I've seen charged around the place here, but that being said, I'm hunting around for a bargain place at the moment..


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

I've had this before. My back isn't by any means 'hairy' but gets the odd fluff.

The reaction when the folicules become infected is afaik know as 'foliculitus'. Usually a day or 2 after it comes up and can be quite tender, the skin is quite clammy and more just red and blotchy as opposed to spotty.

I've only have my back done about 4/5 times but each time I have it's happened less and less. Takes about 7-14 days to clear normally. Exfoliating your back with some decent scrub and a nice hard brush tends to help clear mine up quicker.

I'm not sure if having the hair trimmed beforehand so it's shorter will make any difference. My dad had this too and said it might have been a reaction to the wax itself but I can't check as he's no longer with us unfortunatley.

Hope this helps.


----------

